# My old cat Alistair that I gave away died not so long ago...



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

WHen I was really little I had a cat, he was called Alistair and looked like a Maine ****. I will post pics of him. Well, anyway, he died at a perfect age of 18 years old, but he was so beautiful. I will post pics of him and put them in my avatar. I only just found the really good piccies. I also had two cats Gracie and Simba that I remeber because I was three when I got them. If I can find any I will post the pics of them too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be a nice tribute, Spuzzi.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

need to find the album, I will also post pics of Charlotte my mum's first cat who died of Feline Leukemia at the age of like... 4 months.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Look at the little georgeous baby! 







what do you think he was?


----------

